# Gentoo e FreeBSD: analogie e differenze

## binhos

Ciao,

sto scrivendo un lungo, lunghissimo, articolo sulle analogie e differenze fra Gentoo e FreeBSD. L'idea mi è venuta, oltre che per i ben noti motivi storici sottolineati dal fondatore originario Daniel Robbins, anche constatando che spesso un utente di uno dei due sistemi operativi apprezza poi anche l'altro e forse non è solo per la possibilità di compilarsi il software preferito (io ormai non ne potrei più fare a meno  :Wink: 

Mi interesserebbe conoscere il vostro punto di vista...pro, contro, esperienze e chi più ne ha, più ne metta!

Grazie, alla prossima  :Smile: 

BinHos

p.s. l'articolo in questione è rilasciato con licenza open

----------

## crisandbea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524154-highlight-bsd.html

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/it_IT.ISO8859-15/books/handbook/ports.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo/FreeBSD

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml

http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/

----------

## .:deadhead:.

chiedi eventualmente anche a drizzt do' urden che è devel di gentoo ed anche di freesbie, un progetto collegato a freebsd

----------

## drizztbsd

Chi mi evoca?  :Mr. Green: 

Prova a vedere http://dev.gentoo.org/~drizzt/trash/gfbsd/

Chiedi pure se hai domande   :Cool: 

----------

## binhos

Grazie ragazzi: è proprio la miniera di informazioni che cercavo  :Smile: 

Con questo materiale posso ampliare l'articolo (che tra l'altro mi piacerebbe esporre al prossimo LinuxDay)

Vi ringrazio, alla prossima!

BinHos

@ Drizzt, grazie per la disponibilità: secondo te ci sono corbellerie  :Rolling Eyes:   in questo articolo http://tinyurl.com/ykofg8 ? ho raccontato più che altro la mia esperienza, da semplice utente, con Gentoo Linux e FreeBSD, ma vorrei un l'opinione di un esperto prima di distribuirlo su carta stampata   :Wink: 

@ .:chrome:., grazie per le delucidazioni e puntualizzazioni... ne terrò conto...più che altro intendevo Gentoo nell'accezione di Gentoo/Linux dal punto di vista dell'usability, modalità di installazioni, facilità di gestione, pro e contro per l'utilizzo come soluzione per workstation/server da parte dell'utente finale medio, ecc... mi piacerebbe approfondire anche dal punto di vista ingegneristico in senso stretto, ma non credo di esserne attualmente capace, ciao!

@ Kernel78, ho modificato la frase (per fortuna che è un wiki  :Smile: ... grazie per la segnalazione!

@ Ic3M4n, ho aggiornato la frase che tu mi hai fatto giustamente notare come un po' ambigua...grazie anche a te per la segnalazione!

@ djinnZ, hai ragione il linguaggio non è molto omogeneo e a tratti rende l'argomento piuttosto noioso...cercherò di migliorarlo  :Wink:  ho incluso la tua osservazione, mi sei di grande aiuto

@ syntaxerrormmm, sì avevo pensato anch'io che il target non è ben definito: si parte con frasi di ampio respiro e poi si scende in tecnicismi forse un po' noiosi, più che altro è un incrocio fra esperienza vissuta, how-to e appunti personali rivolti a utenti smanettoni, occorrerebbe renderlo molto più omogeneo  :Smile: 

@ tutti, ragazzi dato che mi state dando un considerevole aiuto, vorrei perlomeno citarvi nei ringraziamenti a pié di pagina: posso rivolgermi ai vostri nickname e/o salvare/linkare questa pagina del forum?Last edited by binhos on Sun Jan 14, 2007 5:34 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *binhos wrote:*   

> sto scrivendo un lungo, lunghissimo, articolo sulle analogie e differenze fra Gentoo e FreeBSD

 

già qui c'è un gravissimo errore di concetto.

cosa è "Gentoo"? Gentoo (da solo) non è niente e non vuol dire niente. Gentoo/Linux vuol dire qualcosa.

Gentoo/Linux è una distribuzione Linux a tutti gli effetti, come tutte le distribuzioni Linux. la differenza tra distribuzioni Linux sta nella scelta dei pacchetti, nella loro compilazione e configurazione, e nei tool messi a disposizione dalla distribuzione stessa.

Tu nomini poi FreeBSD, quindi è chiaro che la tua intenzione è quella di fare un confronto tra kernel. quindi il vero confronto è tra il kernel Linux e il kernel FreeBSD, quindi qualunque distribuzione Linux andrebbe bene. se non fosse così vorrebbe dire che non hai capito la differenza tra un kernel e un sistema oprtativo.

le distribuzioni Gentoo mettono a disposizione portage, che è un rifacimento evoluto del sistema dei ports di FreeBSD, ma questo non vuol dire che il confronto debba riguardare quindi Gentoo/Linux e ports: perché ti faccio notare che esiste anche Gentoo/FreeBSD che usa portage su uno userland BSD e kernel FreeBSD.

se vuoi scrivere qualcosa di sensato potresti tentare un confronto tra portage e ports.

se vuoi un confronto tra kernel diversi, se ne trovano a bizzeffe e per ogni gusto in rete e sui libri di testo.Last edited by .:chrome:. on Sat Jan 13, 2007 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524154-highlight-freebsd.html  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Certo che .:chrome:. sai come incoraggiare la gente eh  :Razz: 

Per scrivere un articolo basato sull'esperienza personale non c'è bisogno di tirare in ballo tecnicismi, a patto che si scrivano cose corrette e reali e non ipotesi e congetture.

Se vogliamo raccontare ad un utente che non ha mai provato freebsd com'è nella vita di tutti i giorni, che problema c'è? binhos parte dal suo background di utente gentoo e racconta come si è trovato, analogie e differenze, con freebsd.

Ovvio che se ci mettiamo a fare un confronto strutturale dei due S.O. si deve partire dal kernel ed essere precisi e dettagliati, ma per fortuna al mondo esistono  anche letture non tecniche, ma delle semplici prove su strada, delle impressioni derivate dall'uso.

Il pregio di tali articoli è mostrare come l'argomento in questione non sia nulla di ostico, di preparare chi vorrà intraprendere un viaggio alla scoperta del tema articolo ad eventuali difficoltà che potrà incontrare sulla propria strada.

Il punto chiave è aver bene in mente cosa si vuole scrivere/raccontare e sopratutto a chi. Una volta chiarito ciò parlare di buoni progetti e farli conoscere non è che un bene.

my 0,02

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Certo che .:chrome:. sai come incoraggiare la gente eh 
> 
> Per scrivere un articolo basato sull'esperienza personale non c'è bisogno di tirare in ballo tecnicismi, a patto che si scrivano cose corrette e reali e non ipotesi e congetture.
> 
> 

 

non so le osservazioni che ha fatto: 

gentoo == ? (gentoo da solo in effetti non vuol dire nulla)

Gentoo/Gnu Linux != Gentoo/FreeBSD (sono due mondi diversi a confronto)

poi ognuno è libero di produrre cioè che vuole, manca solo una cosa a questo punto...

la finalità!!!!

che finalità si vuole raggiungere con il suddetto articolo??

-linux vs freebsd? paragone tra i due mondi e considerazioni

-kernel linux vs kernel freebsd

-userland gnu vs userland freebsd

-applicazioni supportate

-robustezza

-semplicità di configurazione e scalibità

-uso desktop uso server

e via dicendo la lista è infinita

nota: uso vs solo per indicare confronto non scontro

cya

----------

## Frez

Tu sai di cosa stai parlando e le critiche sono giuste, anche se un po' noiose ("questo è detto male", "questo è falso", "questo non ha senso", sembra di sentire il prof di analisi), ma visto che siamo su un forum e non sulla gazzetta ufficiale è normale essere un po' "approssimati" no ?

Ad esempio, in teoria questa deduzione è errata:

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu nomini poi FreeBSD, quindi è chiaro che la tua intenzione è quella di fare un confronto tra kernel.

 

Se tira in ballo FreeBSD non è necessariamente un confronto tra kernel, visto che freebsd non è solo kernel, no ?

Anzi, se uno mi tira in ballo "linux e freebsd" potrei essere indotto a pensare ad un confronto tra kernel.

Se invce si parla di gentoo vs freebsd credo sia ovvio pensare a quali differenze ci siano nel "normale utilizzo" (secondo i canoni dei frequentatori del forum) di una macchina con freebsd rispetto ad una con gentoo (nel senso di gentoo/linux ovviamente).

Differenze nella facilità di installazione, configurazione, aggiornamento, reperimento driver, ecc.

quello di cui appunto binhos sembra voler scrivere

----------

## X-Drum

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se invce si parla di gentoo vs freebsd credo sia ovvio pensare a quali differenze ci siano nel "normale utilizzo" (secondo i canoni dei frequentatori del forum) di una macchina con freebsd rispetto ad una con gentoo (nel senso di gentoo/linux ovviamente).

 

ribadisco che "gentoo" non vuol dire nulla :>

----------

## Nuitari

io credo che al di là di tutto la precisione esasperante nn sia necessaria. L'obiettivo non è durante una presentazione quello di esporre dettagliatamente un nuovo progetto ai developer o finanziatori, bensì quello di far avvicinare linux ai nuovi utenti, senza troppi tecnicismi (specie nella presentazione al linux day).

Se vuoi far chiarezza, durante l'articolo basta dire all'inizio una frase del tipo: "parleremo quindi delle differenze tra un sistema operativo basato su kernel freebsd (aggiungi nome del sistema, io nn me ne intendo) e il sistema operativo gentoo basato su kernel linux" e bona poi cominci...

Ricordati sempre che l'obiettivo è quello di dare un idea generale all'utenza media ignorante, e durante la presentazione è quello di cercare di tenere sveglia la gente parlando di cose che tutti possono capire.

Poi non so, posso anche sbagliarmi ma durante la tesi mi sono letto una gamma infinita di articoli dell'ieee e neanche in quelli si entra mai troppo nel dettaglio  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Tu sai di cosa stai parlando e le critiche sono giuste, anche se un po' noiose ("questo è detto male", "questo è falso", "questo non ha senso", sembra di sentire il prof di analisi), ma visto che siamo su un forum e non sulla gazzetta ufficiale è normale essere un po' "approssimati" no ?

 

quando non ho pretese di essere chiaro tengo per me le mie congetture. non vado a sbandierarle in giro dicendo che sto scrivendo un articolo. la questione è che l'informatica è una scienza: non la si può trattare "a spanne", e come tutte le scienze richiede precisione e correttezza formale, altrimenti diventa una pagliacciata. non trovi?

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Se tira in ballo FreeBSD non è necessariamente un confronto tra kernel, visto che freebsd non è solo kernel, no ?
> 
> Anzi, se uno mi tira in ballo "linux e freebsd" potrei essere indotto a pensare ad un confronto tra kernel.
> 
> Se invce si parla di gentoo vs freebsd credo sia ovvio pensare a quali differenze ci siano nel "normale utilizzo" (secondo i canoni dei frequentatori del forum) di una macchina con freebsd rispetto ad una con gentoo (nel senso di gentoo/linux ovviamente).
> ...

 

tu dai per scontato che "Gentoo" sia Gentoo/Linux, ma esistono anche altre realtà: Gentoo/FreeBSD, Gentoo/OpenBSD, Gentoo/NetBSD, Gentoo/OpenSolaris e probabilmente molte altre. già questo è un errore e denota la non conoscenza di quello di cui si sta parlando.

detto questo, assumento che con Gentoo si intenda Gentoo/Linux, e rileggendo il primo post, il confronto tra kernel è l'unica possibilità, perché se è vero che Linux usa uno userland GNU e FreeBSD uno userland BSD, è anche vero che quest'ultimo non è presente solo in FreeBSD, quindi non è una sua prerogativa.

quanto all'uso comune, il compito del sistema operativo è proprio quello di non far notare differenze nell'ultilizzo. è lo scopo principale dei sistemi operativi. sono tutti POSIX-compliant, eseguono gli stessi programmi... l'utente non deve notare differenza: quello è compito del sistemista e del programmatore.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ...............

 

.:chrome:. (aka k.gothmog immagino)... dicci la verità... ti ha scaricato la ragazza?   :Confused: 

Mi dispiace molto e se hai bisogno di chiaccherare sono anche disponibile... lo so che in certi momenti capita di comportarsi in modo infantile... sfogarsi con il mondo a volte aiuta ma non risolve mai il problema, cerca dentro di te la risposta.   :Rolling Eyes:  (che però è sbagliata...)

@binhos:

Scusalo per i suddetti motivi... noi utenti gentoo siamo persone umane come gli altri   :Smile: 

P.S. questo è uno dei motivi per cui ho deciso che la "carriera" di moderatore non faceva per me   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

@Cazzantonio:

la prima domanda è molto semplice: come diavolo ti permetti? dall'alto di quale superiorità di permetti un'uscita simile? non penso che il grado di cui godi ti garantisca la possibilità di insultare chi ti pare. dall'alto di quale cultura, poi, non so...

mi sono limitato ad esporre il mio punto di vista ed i motivi per i quali si stava partendo con il piede sbagliato.

trovi che ci sia qualcosa di offensivo o arrogante nei miei post come c'è nei tuoi? allora ti prego di indicarmelo e lo correggerò.

trovi che abbia scritto cose false?

trovi che il mio ragionamento sia errato?

se la risposta a una qualsiasi delle due domande a cui sopra è affermativa gradirei che ne fornissi le prove documentate.

diversamente hai solo fatto una pagliacciata ed un post pure offensivo senza averne il motivo.

se tuoi vuoi continuare a credere che esista babbo natale sei libero di farlo. non isultare chi ha più testa di te.

trovi incomprensibile/provocatorie le mie risposte? in realtà se leggi bene sono solo stralci di teoria elementare. se non le capisci forse è perché non sei tanto preparato sull'informatica come credi di essere. sappi però che il tuo titolo non ti da automaticamente la conoscenza o il diritto di spalare fango su chi ti pare.

è stato dato il ban a diversi utenti, per interventi simili.

se non ricordo male uno l'hai fatto dare tu quanto un utente ha attaccato in questo modo proprio te.

complimenti per la dimostrazione di intelligenza che hai dato a tutti questa sera.

ti auguro che gli attuali moderatori siano implacabili come lo sei stato tu quella volta.

P.S.: tu che ti ritieni tanto furbo e che si dice stia facendo una tesi di Laurea... ho visto gente buttata fuori da un esame a calci per errori molto più superficiali di quelli che tu giustifichi. e comunque non capisco questo farsela sotto ogni volta che c'è una voce fuori dal coro. ha chiesto un parere e io l'ho dato. non si stava scaldando nessuno, e nessuno si era offeso prima che arrivassi tu. non c'è più nemmeno la libertà di parola e di pensiero?Last edited by .:chrome:. on Sun Jan 14, 2007 12:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

per i litigi esistono i pm.   :Rolling Eyes:  (anche se sarebbe meglio non litigare)

non credo sia questo il luogo in cui tirar fuori le mazze ed iniziare a tirarsi mazzate sulla zucca.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .:chrome:. (aka k.gothmog immagino)... dicci la verità... ti ha scaricato la ragazza?  
> 
> 

 

non mi sembra affatto il caso di offendere e/o sfoderare questi toni

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @binhos:
> 
> Scusalo per i suddetti motivi... noi utenti gentoo siamo persone umane come gli altri  
> ...

 

come sopra....

----------

## Kernel78

Non ho idea se cazzantonio volesse attaccare chrome o se il suo fosse un tentativo malriuscito di "stemperare" la professionalità di chrome, in ogni caso penso si debbano chiarire in privato.

In linea di massima io sono d'accordo con chrome, se facciamo quattro chiacchiere qui sul forum o tra amici possiamo definire gentto la nostra installazione e sappiamo che in genere noi ci riferiamo a gentoo/linux ma durante la scrittura di un articolo se iniziamo a dare per scontate delle cose, approssimarne delle altre e descriverne altre ancora in modo errato rischiamo solo di fare la figura di quel furbone che in un suo articolo aveva tradotto firewall con "muro di fuoco" ...

Non dico che l'articolo debba per forza essere noioso ma che debba essere preciso ... ne ho letto solo una piccola parte e mi sono fermato quando ho scoperto che :" ... tramite un tool molto evoluto, Portage, capace di gestire l'amministrazione del sistema e dei pacchetti." questo è un errore grossolano, a prescindere da quale sia il target dell'articolo.

Se un articolo tecnico non è corretto e preciso a mia ragione non ha senso di esistere ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *articolo wrote:*   

> I vantaggi di un pacchetto in binario sono evidenti: essendo formati solo da zero e uno, possono essere utilizzati direttamente dal computer senza che questi abbia la necessità di tradurli tramite compilatori e interpreti, come accade invece per i sorgenti: alla compilazione (che talvolta può durare ore) ci ha già pensato infatti chi ha fornito il pacchetto.

 secondo me questa frase è sbagliata. nel senso: stiamo parlando di computer, anche una A è formata di 0 e di 1, quindi sia un sorgente che un binario sono a tutti gli effetti formati da 0 e da 1. vero il fatto che comunque gli uni possono essere utilizzati direttamente dal computer mentre gli altri no.

la girerei semplicemente che il pacchetto binario viene utilizzato così com'è, in quanto contiene codice direttamente eseguibile dalla macchina, mentre il sorgente tramite dei tool messi a disposizione dalla gnu (autotools gcc etc etc) deve essere processato in locale con una perdita di tempo macchina a volte non indifferente.

(non sono molto bravo a farmi capire vero?   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## makoomba

@cazzantonio.

a nessuno sono consentite certe confidenze in un forum pubblico e proprio tu, da ex mod, dovresti saperlo meglio di altri.

per quanto sarebbe da evitare il salire in cattedra, trovo molto più infantili e fuori luogo commenti mirati ad offendere/schernire altri utenti.

@tutti.

questo è l'ennesimo topic che degenera.

non so perchè ciò accada sempre più di frequente negli ultimi tempi, ma non è tollerabile che in un forum pubblico, il cui scopo primario è dare supporto a chi ne ha bisogno, venga permesso ad alcuni utenti di flammare allegramente.

indi per cui, mi trovo ancora una volta costretto a minacciare la chiusura del topic qualora la discussione scivoli nuovamente sull'attacco personale.

con sommo dispiacere mio e di tutti gli utenti a cui sarebbe piaciuto sviluppare l'argomento.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ciao a tutti,

comprendo a fondo le motivazioni di .:chrome:. e di Kernel78, ma non le condivido. Esiste una cosa che non hanno considerato, cioè il target dell'articolo, le persone a cui è rivolto. Se l'articolo è rivolto a persone che vengono dal mondo di M$, ad esempio, sapere che per caricare un modulo del kernel da FreeBSD bisogna lanciare kldload non lo aiuterà ad effettuare lo switch di sistema operativo e nemmeno definire in modo ineccepibile cosa è un kernel modulare servirà.

D'altro canto, anche l'articolo di binhos non è ben focalizzato su quale potrebbe essere il target: parla di pacchetti binari come se il target fosse una persona che non ha mai visto un computer e poi si mette a dire di modprobe...

Mi sembra di avere visto molti articoli come quelli di binhos (che raccontano mezze verità) su molte riviste di divulgazione (Linux Pro, Linux Magazine...) ma non mi sembra nessun 'tecnico' abbia reagito così male: semplicemente, il tecnico non legge quelle riviste, semplicemente perché quelle riviste non hanno un target tecnico.

Detto questo, credo che sia necessario per binhos focalizzare il tipo di target e, quindi, omogeneizzare i contenuti sulla base di questa scelta.

Ciao.

----------

## Nuitari

ok ho letto un po dell'articolo (la volta prima mi ero saltato il link eheeeh)

due impressioni:

1) target da definire, certe volte parli come se ti rivolgessi ad esperti, altre come ad utenti M$. Quindi come ti han detto, definisci il target dell'articolo, diccelo e poi possiamo esserti più d'aiuto

2) assolutamente a mio parere TROPPO LUNGO, mi è passata la voglia di leggerlo dopo il primo paragrafo. Dubito che qualcuno arriverebbe in fondo sinceramente, come minimo credo dovresti definire una scaletta di quello che vuoi parlare, oppure dividerlo in più articoli. Per il momento inizi da una cosa, passi ad un altra scrivendo righe righe e righe a mio parere inutili. Lo so che uno tende a scrivere molto x dare l'impressione di fare un buon lavoro, ma renditi conto che chi legge non ha la pazienza di leggersi un monologo del genere. Mi sembra più sensato farlo più breve e conciso, così la gente arriva in fondo, è contenta e si sente intelligente per averlo letto. 

3) il linguaggio vedi punto 1 inoltre la persona dovrebbe essere la terza

p.s. mi sembro il mio relatore della tesi ghghg

p.p.s per il resto, tralasciamo pls offese varie (si a me ha mollato la morosa qualche tempo fa, son più nervoso del solito lo ammetto almeno finchè nn ne trovo un altra  :Razz: ), aiutiamolo a fare un buon lavoro per punti. Chrome può anche avere ragione, ma se prima come han detto non definiamo un target di persone a cui è rivolto l'articolo, tutto il resto è campato per aria a mio parere.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio.
> 
> a nessuno sono consentite certe confidenze in un forum pubblico e proprio tu, da ex mod, dovresti saperlo meglio di altri.
> 
> per quanto sarebbe da evitare il salire in cattedra, trovo molto più infantili e fuori luogo commenti mirati ad offendere/schernire altri utenti.

 

Chiedo scusa

----------

## Ic3M4n

altro piccolo appunto che associo alle parole di syntaxerrormmm:

ho letto su riviste come quelle che ha citato introduzioni a gentoo GNU/Linux e sulla sua installazione semplificare, estrapolando pezzi da una parte all'altra dell'handbook senza essere sufficienti per portare a termine l'installazione. senza considerare che tutto dopo qualche tempo viene rivisto, ok l'installazione è sempre quella, però si inseriscono degli accorgimenti, modificano dei pezzi etc etc. 

detto questo posso affermare che la parte che riguarda l'installazione di gentoo e freebsd è fuori luogo, basta semplicemente un link ai rispettivi handbook. non è necessario riscrivere quello che qualcuno ha già fatto o semplicemente il copiarlo. Se uno vuole installare i sistemi che hai mostrato dovrà semplicemente seguire un link.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  quoto tutto

 

ed aggiungo che in un articolo in cui si vuol parlare di Gentoo/Linux e FreeBSD, non ha senso parlare di installazione di Fedora,Ubuntu etc...., alcuni comandi per la procedura di installazione presente sull'articolo sono errati, consiglio spassionato di linkare i relativi handbook più aggiornati e sicuramente più precisi.

Aggiungo inoltre come mia considerazione personale, senza voler minimamente offendere nessuno, che l'articolo cosi come strutturato non vada bene, poichè crea molta ma molta confusione ad un utente che non ha mai avuto modo di usare un sistema diverso da quelli di casa $Microsoft.

ciauz

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ho letto su riviste come quelle che ha citato introduzioni a gentoo GNU/Linux e sulla sua installazione semplificare, ...

 

Non credo che sia giusto chiamarla gentoo GNU/linux. Nel portage c'è anche software non libero, e nel sito ufficiale non viene mai chiamata così. Penso che Gentoo/Linux vada meglio

----------

## grick

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credo che sia giusto chiamarla gentoo GNU/linux. Nel portage c'è anche software non libero, e nel sito ufficiale non viene mai chiamata così. Penso che Gentoo/Linux vada meglio

 

Chiamala come ti pare ma poi mi spieghi come fai ad ottenere la tua bella Gentoo/* senza GnuCC e Gnulibc.

Essere dei detrattori del lavoro di una vita di Stallman e della FSF quando poi si usano i loro strumenti tutti i giorni non mi pare corretto.

Questo non e' assolutamente un attacco personale, infatti (e grazie di avermelo fatto notare) si rivolge anche agli autori (in generale) del Gentoo Project.

A questo punto meglio chiamarla "Gentoo" e punto.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che è meglio fornire indicazioni specifiche ed immediatamente applicabili a codesti soggetti ed iniziare a fargli prendere confidenza con la tastiera piuttosto che con il mouse.

 Non so come hai letto la mia frase, ma secondo quello che hai detto siamo più o meno d'accordo: ho inteso dire che è inutile parlare di kernel a un utOntO winzozz, tanto non capirà mai cosa è. Tanto meglio fargli vedere quanto invece sono integrate alcune applicazioni in KDE o in GNOME.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In fin dei conti di di manualistica imbecille per imbecilli (e non mi riferisco ai "for dummies") le librerie e le edicole ne sono piene.

 Ovviamente, ma a ognuno compiti all'altezza delle proprie capacità. Inoltre, non ho detto che binhos dovrebbe utilizzare questo tipo di target, ho semplicemente detto che dovrebbe definirlo per bene per omogeneizzare cosa ha scritto.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi viene a mente un tizio che ho incontrato al bar qualche giorno fa. Poichè ci conosciamo come professionisti non immginavo che si fosse interessato al linux invece l'aveva fatto ma era stato scoraggiato dall'aver letto un paio di libercoli ed alcuni articoli dei soliti, oltre che dai deludenti risultati del solito cd pezzottato alla buona.

 Scusami, ma qui non posso fare altro che biasimare il tuo collega. Se è veramente un professionista come dici e quei libretti lo avessero 'scoraggiato' ma lui fosse stato veramente interessato, avrebbe cercato informazioni migliori e/o al suo livello. Esiste talmente tanto di GNU/Linux in rete...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   Mi sembra di avere visto molti articoli (che raccontano mezze verità) su molte riviste di divulgazione (Linux Pro, Linux Magazine...) come quel tizio che sparava a zero su quel dinosauro di X, sull'utilizzare un software dedicato di traduzione dell'output come GS per un formato antiquato come il postscript etc. e decantava l'integrazione totale di ...  Che vuoi ribattere a simili soggetti? scusa ma non ho resistito.

 Questo lo dici tu che hai abbastanza esperienza. I newbie non hanno modo di dire se X è pesante o meno, visto che praticamente non l'hanno mai provato. Quando potrebbero arrivare alle conclusioni di quel tizio, avranno immagazzinato abbastanza informazioni 'tecniche' per giudicare quell'articolo quantomai sbagliato. Lo stesso è per il formato PS (che per inciso, usi tutti i giorni quando apri un PDF). Ciò non vuol dire però che le persone che hai citato dovrebbero continuare a lavorare impuniti  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *grick wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   
> 
> Non credo che sia giusto chiamarla gentoo GNU/linux. Nel portage c'è anche software non libero, e nel sito ufficiale non viene mai chiamata così. Penso che Gentoo/Linux vada meglio 
> 
> Chiamala come ti pare ma poi mi spieghi come fai ad ottenere la tua bella Gentoo/* senza GnuCC e Gnulibc.
> ...

 

Errore, Gentoo/*BSD non usa GNU libc (e secondo me un sistema linux senza glibc andrebbe molto meglio) e buona parte di gentoo può essere compilata con icc quindi la dizione Gentoo/{Linux,FreeBSD,OpenBSD,NetBSD} è più che corretta

----------

## djinnZ

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Scusami, ma qui non posso fare altro che biasimare il tuo collega.

 

trattasi di volgare segaossa, per niente collega. Non iniziamo ad offendere!

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Se è veramente un professionista come dici e quei libretti lo avessero 'scoraggiato' ma lui fosse stato veramente interessato, avrebbe cercato informazioni migliori e/o al suo livello. Esiste talmente tanto di GNU/Linux in rete...

 

Non esiste niente di adeguato. Il caso specifico è medico, 45 anni di cultura elevata. Un soggetto del genere è abituato a leggere articoli scritti con un linguaggio intenzionalmente pesante e formale che spesso sfocia nell'incomprensibile (ed anche con buona pace della nostra miserrima lingua italiana).

Di fronte ad un linguaggio più colloquiale resta spaesato e si mantiene scettico. Per questo il target è importante, ciò che induce disattenzione in uno di venti anni può accendere la lampadina in uno di 60 e viceversa (ed in genere è di questo che non si tiene conto, del viceversa).

Il problema non è tanto il livello di conoscenze informatiche che è medio basso ma il linguaggio abituale. Chi è abituato a leggere tutti i giorni i periodi di una pagina di certi fogliacci colorati come me trova sempre un pò banale la linearità dell'how-to medio quando poi a quel tono si aggiunge ad un articolo povero di contenuti...

Prevengo già la tua risposta dicendo che è un atteggiamento spocchioso, lo so, ma "parlare difficile" è parte dell'immagine che si deve dare e per deformazione professionale lo si applica nella vita di tutti i giorni. Per questo non sono ancora riuscito a trovare una linea adeguata di esposizione e ne parlo.

----------

## grick

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Errore, Gentoo/*BSD non usa GNU libc

 

Non era mia intenzione tirare in ballo i progetti Gentoo/*BSD in questa critica infatti, ma devo ammettere che e' effettivamente un mio errore visto che ho usato l'espressione Gentoo/* (ma volevo intendere soltanto i nomi fantasiosi che si potevano postporre a quella che tutt'ora e' ufficialmente "Gentoo Linux").

 *Quote:*   

> (e secondo me un sistema linux senza glibc andrebbe molto meglio)

 

Una tua opinione legittima che pero' lascia il tempo che trova. Se invece hai in mente di proporre qualcosa che sostituisca la glibc (e che sia free), ti faccio da betatester  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> buona parte di gentoo può essere compilata con icc quindi la dizione Gentoo/{Linux,FreeBSD,OpenBSD,NetBSD} è più che corretta

 

Questa avrebbe bisogno di un thread a parte per essere commentata perche' in quello che dici ci sono troppi spunti di discussione. Provo a riassumere quelli salienti:

 *Quote:*   

> "Buona parte di gentoo puo' essere compilata con icc"

 

e' logicamente inefficace come motivazione. Seguendo il tuo ragionamento si arriva a queste due tesi: 1- Nessuno e dico nessuno e' giustificato nell'usare il termine GNU/Linux. Quella buona parte del software che compila con icc e' comune a tutte (o comunque ad una "buona parte") delle distribuzioni che usano un kernel linux.

 2- Si potrebbe pensare a questo punto di che siano giustificabili espressioni come : Intel/Linux oppure, (se qualcuno avesse la follia necessaria a farlo) MS/Linux

Queste a me sembrano delle forzature belle e buone, e sono le semplici implicazioni del tuo ragionamento.

I fatti sono questi: vengono usati di default questi software GNU: gcc

 glibc

 coreutils

 bash

 findutils

 diffutils

 ...

ergo di default si dovrebbe usare il termine GNU/Linux. Quando qualcuno soppiantera' le utility GNU con programmi FooSoftware e vorra' chiamare il suo accrocchio Foo/linux io non andro' (e suppongo nemmeno tu) a bussare alla porta della Foo dicendo: "3/4 dei vostro software compilano con gcc, non potete chiamarla cosi'". 

La verita' e' che questo probabilmente non lo fara' nessuno perche' non ci sara' nessun sorgente da compilare con gcc...

Infine so che Gentoo non ha una politica sul software come quella di Debian o Gnewsense ma a te specificatamente chiedo un chiarimento su questo:

 *Drizzt Do` Urden una volta in #gentoo-it ha detto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io per coerenza non uso nemmeno gnash visto che l'intera tecnologia flash e' proprietaria (ndr credo intendendo brevettata)
> 
> 

 

Poi come fai a parlarmi di un compilatore proprietario per giustificare la correttezza dell'espressione "Gentoo Linux"? Dov'e' la coerenza in questo? Io ho rispetto per tutti e ognuno puo' avere le convinzioni sul software che meglio gli aggradano ma pensavo di aver capito la pensassi in un certo modo riguardo al Free Software, e che il rispetto verso quelli che hanno permesso che questo mondo si espandesse e lo hanno cullato nelle prime fasi di crescita fosse una fonte di ispirazione per mantenere vivo lo spirito Free.

Una scintilla di nobilta' in questo triste e grigio mondo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Drizzt Do` Urden: potresti essere così gentile da aprire un nuovo thread su quanto hai detto? 

sono molto interessato all'argomento e mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensi riguardo a quanto hai detto poco sopra.

diciamo se non altro le motivazioni che ti spingono a dire che 

 *Quote:*   

> secondo me un sistema linux senza glibc andrebbe molto meglio

 

@tutti: scusate per l'OT.

@grick:concordo sul motivo per cui si dovrebbe utilizzare GNU/Linux. logicamente potrebbero esserci motivazioni (che non conosco) per cui si sia scelto di non utilizzare il termine GNU.

in ogni caso un nuovo topic credo sia il posto migliore in cui trattare l'argomento.

----------

## gutter

Non ho letto l'articolo di binhos quindi mi astengo dai commenti legati direttamente allo "scritto".

Vorrei solo sottolineare un paio di punti:

@cazzantonio: i problemi sentimentali di .:chrome:. sono solo un suo problema. Non credo che questo sia il modo di esordire in un topic   :Rolling Eyes:  anche se non credi che la sua opinione sia corretta.

@.:chrome:.: Spesso un articolo non deve essere necessariamente tecnico. A volte si scrivono articoli e/o documentazione avendo in mente il target cui sono diretti. Ripeto che non ho letto l'articolo quindi questo vuole solo essere il mio punto di vista (di carattere generale).

Spero che vi siate chiariti in PM e che si possa continuare a fornire un aiuto a binhos nella stesura del suo articolo.

----------

## bandreabis

Voglio dire la mia a riguardo dell'argomento e non sono in grado di dire molto perchè sono un semplice "utonto".

Mi limito a fare osservazioni sull'articolo.... piccole cose.

 *Quote:*   

> In Gentoo aggiorno l'intero sistema con i seguenti comandi:
> 
> #emerge sync
> 
> #emerge -uDN world

 

il comando giusto è  *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync

 

 *Quote:*   

> FreeBSD posso installarlo in poco tempo e se mi stufo di compilare posso utilizzare, a mia discrezione, una vasta gamma di precompilati alternativi, che Gentoo, per sua politica, non fornisce poiché considerati deprecabili e contrari alla propria filosofia (discorso a parte per i pacchetti *NIX di software proprietario, come Real One Player, Plug-in Macromedia Flash, JavaVM, ecc...).

 

Non è esatto, secondo me.

Abbiamo anche i GRP per un'installazione più rapida - vero è che i GRP sono versioni vecchie aggiornate solo di rado.

Tra i precompilati abbiamo anche programmi "Public Licenced" come firefox-bin et al.

Se ho detto cavolate - a parte il comando per il sync   :Laughing:  - scusate.

PS. io personalmete avrei usato fdisk per partizionare.

Andrea

----------

## drizztbsd

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non è esatto, secondo me.
> 
> Abbiamo anche i GRP per un'installazione più rapida - vero è che i GRP sono versioni vecchie aggiornate solo di rado.
> 
> Tra i precompilati abbiamo anche programmi "Public Licenced" come firefox-bin et al.
> ...

 

I GRP non esistono più dalla 2006.0, e come -bin ci sono solo i programmi lenti da compilare (openoffice, firefox, mozilla, etc)

----------

## bandreabis

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Non è esatto, secondo me.
> 
> Abbiamo anche i GRP per un'installazione più rapida - vero è che i GRP sono versioni vecchie aggiornate solo di rado.
> 
> Tra i precompilati abbiamo anche programmi "Public Licenced" come firefox-bin et al.
> ...

 

Quindi non solo proprietari.   :Question: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Non è esatto, secondo me.
> 
> Abbiamo anche i GRP per un'installazione più rapida - vero è che i GRP sono versioni vecchie aggiornate solo di rado.
> 
> Tra i precompilati abbiamo anche programmi "Public Licenced" come firefox-bin et al.
> ...

 

openoffice, firefox e mozilla ti sembrano proprietari  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> openoffice, firefox e mozilla ti sembrano proprietari 

 

a me no.   :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   openoffice, firefox e mozilla ti sembrano proprietari  
> 
> a me no.  

 

e allora perché lo chiedi ?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   openoffice, firefox e mozilla ti sembrano proprietari :roll: 
> 
> a me no.  :? 
> 
> e allora perché lo chiedi ?

 

si lo so, dovevo inserire :? e non  :?:

----------

